# What kind of music are you playing now ?



## Shicomm (Feb 23, 2007)

Post here wich tune is playing on your stereo/computer right now 

TS begins  

> Alibi - eternity :boing2:


----------



## tellner (Feb 23, 2007)

Loop Guru


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2007)

Led Zepplin
Stairway to heaven


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 23, 2007)

I was just playing "Hips, ****, lips, power" by Pig Face on the way here.
Sean


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2007)

Mow it is 
ZZ Top
Sunglasses


----------



## jdinca (Feb 23, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Led Zepplin
> Stairway to heaven



Very nice choice.

I'm currently listening to my 15 year old rock out in his bedroom on his guitar. He's gotten good enough that I ask him to OPEN his door when he plays. The kid rocks and he's gotten into some of the "classic" rock guitar.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 23, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Very nice choice.
> 
> I'm currently listening to my 15 year old rock out in his bedroom on his guitar. He's gotten good enough that I ask him to OPEN his door when he plays. The kid rocks and he's gotten into some of the "classic" rock guitar.


 

That is wonderful a musician, now that is away to be young at heart


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2007)

jdinca said:


> Very nice choice.
> 
> I'm currently listening to my 15 year old rock out in his bedroom on his guitar. He's gotten good enough that I ask him to OPEN his door when he plays. The kid rocks and he's gotten into some of the "classic" rock guitar.


 
Now that is cool!  I am listening to some band that I cannot pronounce the name.  Ahhh here it is : *Fall out boys*.  Do not ask what the song name is as I have no idea.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 23, 2007)

The wonderful sound of silence except for the click of the keyboard and my dog snoring on the couch.  After a day full of the rumble of a diesel engine and then the noise of the gym silence is VERY welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 23, 2007)

Silence can be golden!


----------



## searcher (Feb 23, 2007)

Alien Ant Farm-Smooth Criminal.


----------



## crushing (Feb 23, 2007)

Primus - 'Wynona's Big Brown Beaver' from They Can't All Be Zingers _'16 Slices of Creamy Audio Goodness' _


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Bad Moon Rising" by Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 23, 2007)

Listening to my Myspace page

Ive been on an 80s kick for all week now

Monday it was "Rock the casbah" by the Clash

Tuesday was Phil Collins with "In the Air Tonight"

Wednesday was After the Fire with "Der Kommissar"

Thursday was Corey Hart's "I Wear My Sunglasses At Night"


Now it's Rockin' out to that forgotten but awesome one hit wonder, Rockwell, with "Somebody's watching me"

Have a listen. 

The Safety Dance may have to come on soon


----------



## Martial Tucker (Feb 23, 2007)

Take Five, by Dave Brubeck


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 24, 2007)

> Ron van den Beuken - Twister :ultracool


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 27, 2007)

For a change, a music related thread that doesn't make me feel hopelessly ancient .

Led Zeppelin, Dave Brubeck, the Clash ... well chosen gentlemen.

For myself, I've just listened to Uriah Heep "Choices" for the first time in years - I'd forgotten how great it was :tup:.


----------



## bydand (Feb 27, 2007)

Darn, I had to open this thread when the littlest Ruffians are listening to some Larry Boy and Bob the Tomato songs.  


Oh no couldn't be something cool, or funky.  Does it count that I was listening to some AC-DC a bit before they got up?


----------



## CoryKS (Feb 27, 2007)

Love Spreads - The Stone Roses


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 27, 2007)

> Bizarre contact - ultrabizzy


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 10, 2007)

> Faithless - God is a DJ 

:ultracool


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 10, 2007)

Sophie Milman, which is a very attractive young lady who sings the most beautiful jazz you have ever heard.
Go here to download a few of her songs (legally):
http://music.download.com/sophiemilman/3600-8519_32-100861141.html

AoG


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Ookla the Mok:  The Viewmaster Song.


----------



## Kreth (Mar 10, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Ookla the Mok:  The Viewmaster Song.


I've been a big fan of his acting since Thundarr. I didn't realize he was also a musician. :lol:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Mar 10, 2007)

Kreth said:


> I've been a big fan of his acting since Thundarr. I didn't realize he was also a musician. :lol:


Imagine Pop/Filk if you dare!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 10, 2007)

Right now I'm listening to myself as I'm working on some songwriting/recording...does that count?


----------



## JasonASmith (Mar 10, 2007)

"We are the Road Crew", by Motorhead


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 10, 2007)

I've just been playing "Ogre Songs" by "King's X". They so rock!
Sean


----------



## flashlock (Mar 10, 2007)

The "new" Beatles Cirque du Soleil CD


----------



## Shicomm (Mar 11, 2007)

> Sensation - the anthem 2002 :boing1:


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 11, 2007)

flashlock said:


> The "new" Beatles Cirque du Soleil CD


 
My wife and I just saw Delirium a couple of weeks ago, and I really want that CD.


----------

